# Hi im a newbie on here and i hope this is right



## bellaboo (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi im new to this my name is catriona and my middle daughter was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes on the 20th jan this year she is only 5 and i have been finding it a struggle due to my mum who also
had type 1 for 50 years and she passed away in march this year.

Over the last month i have been in and out of hospital like a yo yo keytones
have been extremley high and have no idea whether i am doing the right thing
or not.

I dont mean to go on just after some advice many thanks x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi Catriona, welcome to the forum  We have lots of experienced parents here who will hopefully be able to help you with any questions you may have about your little one. It can be very difficult controlling the diabetes when they are so young. What sort of insulin regime is she on? Does she have many hypos, or is it mainly high levels?

You might find the following useful:

Children with Diabetes UK website:
http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/

Also, a very helpful book that is highly recommended around here:
Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas. It is a very useful reference and very well written.


----------



## Steff (Jul 30, 2010)

hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## am64 (Jul 30, 2010)

hi catriona welcome to the forum ...im sure some of the parents will be on soon to offer advice ...in the meantime have a good look around and remember no question is regarded silly here X


----------



## Copepod (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi and welcome Bellaboo. Tough combination, losing your mum and your daughter getting same condition so close together. However, please remember that treatment of type 1 diabetes has changed so much in 50 years - there were no home blood glucose meters, no home blood ketone monitoring, no insulin pens, no insulin pumps, no diabetes specialist nurses (DSNs), no labelling with carbohydrate content on food packets etc when your mum was diagnosed, but all these things are possible for your daughter, so do ensure you get the sort of management / treatment that suits you and your daughter.


----------



## D_G (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum ask any questions u want


----------



## scootdevon (Aug 1, 2010)

[/COLOR*Welcome to the forum Bellaboo  *


----------



## PhilT (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Catriona, welcome to the forum.


----------



## MeanMom (Aug 2, 2010)

Hiya - think we've met on Facebook? I just joined here too, hope you get the advice you need x


----------



## Gemma444 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Catriona and Carolynsurry 

Welcome both of you to the forum. I am Mum to jack who is 9 and was dx last August. If you have a look or post in the parents section on here there are some great mums who have given me lots of advice. What insulin regime do you have at the moment?


----------



## richardq (Aug 4, 2010)

welcome to the forum, I can second Northener's book recommendation, it really is excellent.


----------

